# Guess on what possible colors my pups will be?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What was the father? The pups look as if they may end up shades of brown and brindle, but it is hard to tell at this stage especially if the father is not a poodle.


----------



## Uwuteehee (May 14, 2021)

fjm said:


> What was the father? The pups look as if they may end up shades of brown and brindle, but it is hard to tell at this stage especially if the father is not a poodle.


The father was my friend's poodle who was sort of a Cafe au lait color as far as my knowledge goes. I'll try to ask her for a photo if possible. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Ooh interesting! Is your girl a chocolate phantom? And do you know if/how her color changed from birth? 
I agree that they do look like possible brindle a, but I know that is not that common in poodles! Plus it would be unusual for them all to be brindle. Maybe sable or phantom?
Will be interested in seeing how they look over the next weeks!


----------



## Uwuteehee (May 14, 2021)

Starvt said:


> Ooh interesting! Is your girl a chocolate phantom? And do you know if/how her color changed from birth?
> I agree that they do look like possible brindle a, but I know that is not that common in poodles! Plus it would be unusual for them all to be brindle. Maybe sable or phantom?
> Will be interested in seeing how they look over the next weeks!


My girl is a chocolate phantom poodle to my knowledge at least! She was born a very dark chocolate brown and has lightened over the years. 








Here is a photo of the dad for reference


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

A couple of the puppies look very similar to Evelyn at that age. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if a couple turn out sable.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Dad doesn't look pure.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Ava. said:


> Dad doesn't look pure.


I agree... looks like a cocker poodle mix.


----------

